# On My Personality Test Scores



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*My Personality Test Scores*
_(updated 6/21/15)_

*BRIEF RESULTS* _*(details below)*_​

*STRENGTHSFINDER:* Strategic, Ideation, Learner, Input, Intellection
*MBTI:* INTP
*JUNG:* Ti, Fi, Te _(a strange mix of INTP & INFP functions)_
*MULTIPLE INTELLIGENCES:* Logical, Spatial, Naturalist, Verbal
*ENNEAGRAM:* 5, 9, 1 ... so/sx/sp
*SLOAN BIG 5:* sCxx|I|
*ADVANCED GLOBAL:* Intellectual, Emotionally Stable, Religious, Anti-Authority, NOT Conflict-Seeking, NOT Paranoid, NOT Vain, NOT Hedonistic, NOT Wealthy
*OLDHAM TYPES:* Leisurely, Sensitive
*KINGDOMALITY:* The Discoverer
*PERSONALITY DEFECT:* Robot _(Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Humble)_
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*DETAILED RESULTS*​*STRENGTHSFINDER: Strategic, Ideation, Learner, Input, Intellection*

*Strategic* — Make goals/plans/contingencies; find and evaluate options/consequences; diagnose/solve/avoid problems. 
*Ideation* — Flexible, innovative, efficient; find patterns and mistakes; clear explanations; solutions on the fly; brainstorm. 
*Learner* — Master new systems/skills; shift between projects; unafraid of the unknown/challenging; always improving. 
*Input* — Investigate, catalog, categorize, organize, systematize, integrate, access, document, disseminate info/resources. 
*Intellection* — Break down complex concepts; create explanatory models; clear communication, excellent vocabulary.
*MBTI: INTP*

84% * I*ntroverted (territorial/solitary but not very shy)​89% i*N*tuitive​89% * T*hinking​84% *P*erceiving​​*JUNG: Ti, Fi, Te *(a strange mix of INTP & INFP functions)

*43 Ti -- I*ntroverted *T*hinking -- adherence to your own internally devised logic/rationale​*38 Fi -- I*ntroverted *F*eeling -- adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment​*34 Te -- E*xtraverted *T*hinking -- adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods​31 Ne -- *E*xtraverted i*N*tuiting -- tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli​29 Se -- *E*xtraverted *S*ensing -- tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment​26 Ni -- *I*ntroverted i*N*tuiting -- tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity​21 Si -- *I*ntroverted *S*ensing -- focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments​19 Fe -- *E*xtraverted *F*eeling -- adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups​​*MULTIPLE INTELLIGENCES: Logical, Spatial, Naturalist, Verbal*

*100% Logical / Mathematical*​*90% Visual / Spatial*​*90% Naturalist*​*80% Verbal / Linguistic*​75% Intrapersonal​40% Bodily / Kinesthetic​40% Interpersonal​20% Musical​​*ENNEAGRAM: 5, 9, 1*

*5 The Observer* (but expressive)​*9 The Mediator*​*1 The Perfectionist*​​_*THE OBSERVER*_​​Fives are observers: they have an overwhelming need to understand the environment and therefore are curious about everything. They tend to satisfy that curiosity by standing at the periphery rather than by getting centrally involved, or by investing heavily in their own units while sacrificing their relations with the larger organization.​​They frequently are knowledgeable in numerous areas and seem to enjoy learning purely for the sake of learning. This desire for knowledge may be generated by a need to protect themselves from an environment that they see as unpredictable or capricious.​​Fives use their knowledge as the raw material for building expertise, models, world views or organizations that serve as a home base for them. Not surprisingly, they are the most intellectually gifted of the types. In addition, they are highly independent-minded and are sensitive to outside forces that might deprive them of their independence.​​_*THE MEDIATOR*_​​Nines need to avoid conflict and tension. They want to preserve harmony with others (or at least with key others) and to keep peace whatever the cost. They are often suite capable of ignoring anything which might disturb this essential harmony. They also prefer things to remain stable, and they resist change or disruption.​​*ENNEAGRAM SOCIAL VARIANT:** so/sx/sp*

*So*cial / Compliant​*S*e*x*ual / Aggressive​*S*elf-*P*reservation / Withdrawn​​*SLOAN BIG 5: sCxx|I|*

64% Social (Extroversion)​*78% Calm (Emotional Stability)*​50% X (Orderliness)​50% X (Accommodating)​*90% Inquisitive (Intellect)*​​*ADVANCED GLOBAL:*

*80% or more:* ​*Intellectual, Emotionally Stable, Religious, Anti-Authority,* Extraversion, Interdependence​​*20% or less:* ​*NOT Conflict-Seeking,* *NOT Paranoid, NOT Vain, NOT Hedonistic,* *NOT Wealthy,* NOT Hypersensitive, NOT Materialistic, NOT Avoidant, NOT Needing to Dominate, NOT Histrionic, NOT Change-Averse.​​*OLDHAM TYPES: Leisurely, Sensitive*

*72% Leisurely*​*71% Sensitive*​56% Conscientious​50% Idiosyncratic​50% Devoted​50% Mercurial​50% Self-Confident​​_*LEISURELY*_​Free to be me.​Happiness is what life is all about.​I can find pleasure from almost any source.​​_*SENSITIVE*_​Familiarity breeds comfort, contentment, & inspiration. ​I avoid wide social networks & celebrity.​I like an emotionally secure environment.​​*KINGDOMALITY: The Discoverer*

_*The Discoverer's overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before.*_​​Your distinct personality, The Discoverer, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.​​*PERSONALITY DEFECT: Robot* (Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Humble)

86% Rational​29% Extroverted​0% Brutal​29% Arrogant​
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
*Some Cool Personality Sites*​

*Clifton StrengthsFinder (~$20)*​
*SimilarMinds.com*​
*Keirsey.com*​
*MyPersonality.info*​
*INTP.org*​
*PersonalityOnline.com*​
*Socionics.com*​
*EnneagramInstitute.com*​
*Kingdomality Personality Profile *​


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

Where did you take the Jung functions test?


----------

